# San Diego - 1 more player needed



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey,

We've got our Cauldron campaign going now but I'm still looking for 1 more player.

We're a group of professionals in our 30s.  We play Sundays at 1pm in downtown San Diego, usually until 7 or 8pm.

contact me at kenmtraveller@yahoo.com if interested.

-Ken


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jan 31, 2005)

*addendum*

Three near TPKs later, we have switched gears and I will run City of the Spider Queen.

-Ken


----------

